# Gone Long Periods of Time



## Nahara46 (Oct 30, 2013)

My dog is a 4 year old female Schnoodle (schnauzer/poodle). I've had problems (All my fault, I'm a lazy procrastinator teenage who really shouldn't have been allowed to have a dog in the first place. Only recently realizing that I've taken very poor care of the dog I've had since she was 2 months old.) house training her and generally keeping up with her care.

I'm trying to get her up to a schedule, but I'm worried that she's alone too long.

I wake up at 5:00 am, and while I'm taking a shower I let her eat food (I fill the pull and put back what's left), then I walk her around the yard until she goes, give her a treat. Then at 5:45 I have to leave. I have the choice of either putting her on a long leash in the backyard, or keeping her in her cage. When she's in the back, she gets her leash tangled in all sorts of ways and barks way too much at the neighbors. We had to move her location because recently she was acting aggressive toward the UPS guy.

Then I get back at either 6:30 or 3:00 (Depends on whether or not I'm in a sports season, which I am for August-Late October, and an unknown time for winter and spring. I don't know for sure because I haven't been through a season yet)

I get home and take her for a walk around the block, later before bed I will take her out again, give her a treat when she goes.

I'm worried this is her being out/in her cage WAY too long, and the issues she's been showing seem to support this. I could theoretically ask my brother or sister-in-law to let her out at noon-ish, and keep her in the cage otherwise, but I'd rather not bother them. I will if need be though.

Any ideas? Is there something I can have her do for that extended period of time being alone? Tuesdays are even worst, where I can be gone until 9:00.

I've been contemplating giving her up for adoption, but if this can be avoided, I'd very much appreciate it.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

What specific problems are you having with her?

If you're just concerned about leaving her for long periods of time... If you can spend time with her morning and night, and have someone take her out in the middle of the day, that should be fine. Does she get to 'hang out' around the house or is she totally not trustworthy outside of her crate unattended? To keep her occupied in the crate, you can try feeding her food out of a treat dispensing toy or leave her with some safe chew items.


----------



## Nahara46 (Oct 30, 2013)

As specified my problems are:
Barking
She sometimes holds it until she comes in
(Very Recently) Aggression issues when someone comes to the door


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

The barking and aggression could be chalked up the boredom, lack of exercise, and understimulation. 

Has this always been the routine? Putting her outside isn't the same as housebreaking. If she's outside alone and goes, then there's no one there to praise or reward her, or indicate in any way that that was what she was supposed to do. 

I would NEVER leave a dog on a tie out unattended. You're asking for trouble. Your dog could injure herself or get herself killed from the line alone, she could ingest things she shouldn't, someone could steal her or hurt her or poison her. It's a bad idea all around. Is she able to stay out in a dog proofed room all day or is she destructive? My dog is crate trained, but can also be left out in the living room and he's fine. We'll leave him out if we're going to be gone all day. I would definitely have someone come and take her out at noon, and if you're going to be out into the evening, take her out later in the afternoon as well. When you are home, you need to be sure she's getting enough exercise - and I would suspect once around the block is NOT enough exercise unless your block is massive - and mental stimulation through training and mentally stimulating games like food puzzles or treat balls. 

Are your parents able to help you with the dog? I can't imagine getting a child/teenager a pet without the expectation that they would actually be fully responsible for its care. What is going to happen to the dog when you go to college?


----------



## Nahara46 (Oct 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, yes this is the normal routine.

In my house I have only one room that my dog could potentially stay in while I'm gone, but that is the basement laundry room with a concrete floor, loud laundry machines and I'm not sure how the temperature and moisture in there can get in the winter. I could provide her a kennel with an open door in there, however my dad won't let her have free run of any house until I get her trained a bit more. Could I maybe, instead of feeding her in the morning, put her food in toys that she can then play with for the day while I'm gone? I could speak to my brother and see if he'd be willing to take my dog out at around 11 and maybe 2-3 for days I have sports.

I am expected to care for my dog myself, and I have no idea what I'll do when I'm in college. I'll cross that bridge once I've taken care of her behavior issues and her schedule. I honestly have no idea what compelled my parents to get me a dog, I was in no way able to take the responsibility. I think they just got tired of my whining.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

If your parents are not willing to help, or don't plan to keep the dog when you go off the college, I would look into re-homing now before the dog is any older.


----------



## SillyDogs (May 28, 2013)

Sounds like no one really cares about the dog. You should be more of a companion/owner/best friend, instead of just a care taker. Wake up earlier, go to sleep later, spend more time with her, play with her, take her out with you. If your not up for it, the responsible thing to do would be to do all those things until you can find a loving home for her. Ask around in school, show people pictures of her. It may not be human, but it's still a life with feelings we're talking about.


----------

